# toccare le persone



## phillyitalianstudent

CONTEXT:
_il dotto padre con una facilità che a tutta prima mi meravigliò nè riuscivo a comporre coll'ambiente calmo e tranquillo della scuola, *toccava le persone di questo o di quello*, dicendo insieme a certe cose di prima evidenza anche altre che mi parverso esagerazioni di non buona lega._


ATTEMPTED TRANSLATION:
the learned priest, with an alacrity that at first surprised me and which I was unable to square with calm and tranquil air of the school, *offended various persons who were present*, also saying certain obvious things and other things that seemed to me reprehensible exaggerations.

_*toccava le persone di questo o di quello*_ = offended various persons who were present ?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao.


Non capisco molto bene, "di questo e di quello" cosa?


----------



## london calling

This is obviously linked to your other post!

I think it means "accused them of this and that".

Natives?


----------



## raffavita

Ma l'italiano è l'originale?
Perché non diremmio "toccare qualcuno di qualcosa."

Quale dei trecento che ho postato, London?


----------



## london calling

Not your post, Raffa, Philly's!

And it was written by Papa Roncalli.


----------



## raffavita

E' un italiano un po' strano.

Toccare di qualcosa non mi risulta.


----------



## phillyitalianstudent

The Italian is original, indeed written by Papa Roncalli, but years before he become pope.  He wrote it in 1911, perhaps accounting for the strangeness of the Italian language by today's standards?

Thanks for your thoughts, but I must admit that I remain confused. 

_*toccare le persone di questo o di quello*_ = accused persons of this or that ?  [If so, does the original imply whether the accused persons were present when the speaker made accusations against them, or not?]

I must also admit that I am not sure that "*toccare*" can be translated as "to accuse": http://www.wordreference.com/iten/toccare

It seems to be that the most fitting translation for *toccare* in this context is "to offend".  In which case:

_*toccare le persone di questo o di quello*_ = to offend persons about this and that ?

Any natives care to respond?


----------



## london calling

But this isn't just "toccare", it's "toccare di" as it was used over a hundred years ago. I think it's different (although of course I might be wrong).

Raffa, qui leggo _toccare di_ come _tacciare di _(stiamo parlando di inizio 900). E' possibile, secondo te?


----------



## CPA

_With an ease which initially surprised me and which I could not reconcile with the calm tranquillity of the school, the learned priest touched on various people_ [the person of this one or that one]_, saying certain things that were obvious as well as other things that seemed to me to be exaggerations in poor taste._


----------



## rellina

Couldn't it be simply _spoke about this and that to people_?
We say toccare l'argomento which means to deal with a certain matter, to face an issue.
Toccare means also move (emotionally), impress.
Maybe it could be that the priest almost shocked his audience...


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Rellina, if it were so..

it would be "toccare qualcuno", but not "di qualcosa".


----------



## elena73

Toccare le persone di questo e di quello 
persona is here meant as body!
i.e. He touched the bodies of this and that person...


----------



## raffavita

elena73 said:


> Toccare le persone di questo e di quello
> persona is here meant as body!
> i.e. He touched the bodies of this and that person...



This would make sense. Uncommon, though.


----------



## elfa

In Oxford Paravia, one of the definitions is "to offend"

7.  (offendere) ~ l’onore di qcn. to offend sb.’s honour; guai a toccargli la famiglia! colloq. you dare not criticize his family! 

Another idea though (which isn't given): could it possibly mean "to curse"? In English we say "touched" to be mean "(slightly) cursed". Can this be a meaning in Italian too?


----------



## angelico76

Io non riesco a capire proprio l'italiano...infine è del secolo scorso e l'italiano non era poi cosi' marcatamente differente....Siamo sicuri che sia stato copiato-incollato correttamente?


----------



## elena73

Elfa please read my previous post. There's an archaic meaning for 'persona'..

Toccare cannot mean 'to curse'. Guai a toccargli la famiglia! is only an idiomatic expression where toccare is used in its figurative meaning (i.e. 'don't you dare put your dirty hands on my family/hands off my family', in every possible meaning, not only honour).


----------



## elfa

elena73 said:


> Elfa please read my previous post. There's an archaic meaning for 'persona'..
> 
> Toccare cannot mean 'to curse'. Guai a toccargli la famiglia! is only an idiomatic expression where toccare is used in its figurative meaning (i.e. 'don't you dare put your dirty hands on my family/hands off my family', in every possible meaning, not only honour).



Ok thanks


----------



## Alec71

Scusate, ma non è che toccare vorrà semplicemente dire _riferirsi, rivolgersi, accennare?_

Una persona che ha toccato un certo argomento può volere dire che si è riferito/ha accennato a qualcuno di qualcosa?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Allora, amici, il mio Zingarelli del 1970 mi dà, fra gli altri: fig. comportarsi in modo tale da colpire nell'animo, commuovendo, impressionando, turbando od offendendo qc. :_[...] guai a toccargli la famiglia; le vostre maldicenze non lo toccano;[...]_.
Quindi, Raffa, forse il tizio offendeva (o altro) i congiunti di questo (individuo) o di quello (idem).
"parverso" invece mi sembra un typo.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## elena73

Giorgio e Alec please read my post no. 12. 

The meaning is really clear (and I'm sure the context of this passage has further clues to the strange behaviour of this priest..)
It's just an archaic use of the word persona (have you ever heard the expression 'sulla sua persona, 'on his body?)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse hai proprio ragione tu, Elena.
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## Alec71

elena73 said:


> Giorgio e Alec please read my post no. 12.
> 
> The meaning is really clear (and I'm sure the context of this passage has further clues to the strange behaviour of this priest..)
> It's just an archaic use of the word persona (have you ever heard the expression 'sulla sua persona, 'on his body?)


 
??????
Si avevo già letto, ma non capisco l'attinenza....  Sono in fase calante...

Ma vuoi dire toccare fisicamente? Non credo abbia questa valenza! Non la riesco a vedere così ... Forse non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.... sorry!!!


----------



## elfa

Alec71 said:


> ??????
> Si avevo già letto, ma non capisco l'attinenza....  Sono in fase calante...
> 
> Ma vuoi dire toccare fisicamente? Non credo abbia questa valenza! Non la riesco a vedere così ... Forse non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.... sorry!!!



Maybe Philly (the OP) could confirm for us that elena's suggested meaning would fit the context


----------



## elena73

Yes, I guess the text we don't have will certainly contain further clues (the whole passage sound like a sort of complaint on someone's behaviour to me)... So let's wait for Philly to wake up from his 'overseas' dreams...


----------



## Simoril

Credo che Elena abbia ragione. Un prelato probabilmente doveva "mantenere le distanze" conversando con i laici. Qui il protagonista invece mentre parla, usa pure e disinvoltamente un contatto fisico. Scandalizzante all'epoca (probabilmente) e in quell'ambito scolatico(forse proprio un istituto religioso) soprattutto. Ricordo uno speciale su Papa Giovanni Paolo II, in cui si rimarcava la portata rivoluzionaria del suo avvicinarsi "fisicamente" ai fedeli.
Chissà?!


----------



## elena73

Very good analisys Simoril! 
I'd like to add that 'con una facilità' has to be understood as 'con una leggerezza/faciloneria' = careless attitude (i.e. without even understanding what is implied by that 'unacceptable' behaviour)


----------



## Simoril

elena73 said:


> con una facilità' has to be understood as 'con una leggerezza/faciloneria' = careless attitude


 
Può darsi... io l'ho inteso invece proprio "disinvoltura", quindi in qualche modo, dal mio punto di vista, senza malizia.
Magari invece è proprio il contrario!!! ...come "di non buona lega" sembrerebbe suggerire!!!

oppure "_di non buona lega_" semplicemente= fuori luogo!

E' piuttostro frustrante non riuscire a dare un senso univoco ad una frase nella propria lingua madre!!!


----------



## Alec71

'M not that convinced.... really! We are in a phase of the analysis where every assumption is possible. Just by reading this brief paragraph I had an entirely different impression, and according to the above posts… ours seem to be not the only and likely interpretations (offend, touch, refer, etc.). 
Besides we have to remember this comes from a letter written by a Pope (definitely  a well-educated and learned person) at the beginning of the last century. The construction of the sentences are not that evident. Let’s think of _prima mi meravigliò nè riuscivo a comporre coll'ambiente calmo e tranquillo. _It utterly makes me feel dizzy! … 
 
I’d rather to get more clues on the matter before …


----------



## london calling

Why doesn't someone ask the question in the "Solo italiano" forum?


----------



## elena73

Simoril said:


> Può darsi... io l'ho inteso invece proprio "disinvoltura", quindi in qualche modo, dal mio punto di vista, senza malizia.
> Magari invece è proprio il contrario!!! ...come "di non buona lega" sembrerebbe suggerire!!!
> oppure "_di non buona lega_" semplicemente= fuori luogo!



Secondo me il punto non è la malizia o meno... il punto è che secondo la voce narrante il comportamento X ''non s'ha da fare''. Period. Qualunque ne sia il motivo e con l'aggravante dell'atteggiameno 'come se niente fosse'!!!. Infatti nota il tono negativo del commento 'mi meravigliò' e il passaggio seguente che sottolinea come 'il tale comportamento' non sia adatto all'ambiente in cui avviene (_nè riuscivo a comporre  coll'ambiente calmo e tranquillo)_. 
Di non buona lega poi va proprio ad esprimere il concetto 'di non buona lega'= QUANTOMENO degno di sospetto!! 

Dobbiamo considerare che si tratta di un atteggiamento mentale MOLTO lontano dai nostri e di un linguaggio arcaico.


----------



## CPA

@ Simoril & Alec: "toccare" here means "touch on", "refer to". No physical contact implied.

This archaic use of "persona" is still found in some Italian contexts.

_Considerando *la persona del* Supremo Pontefice sacra e inviolabile, l'Italia dichiara che..._
_...la condotta di Mills era dettata dalla necessità di distanziare *la persona di* Silvio Berlusconi..._
_...a quell'incontro affascinante con *la persona di* don Giussani..._
_Ora che ci hai fatto conoscere la persona di tuo padre, posso capire da dove vengono queste tue qualità._
_La Società X, nella persona del suo Amministratore Delegato..._

Would we actually use "person" in English in any of these cases?
To return to philly, I think the "learned priest" simply referred to this person and that, saying some things about them that were obvious and other things that were in bad taste. This, and the "disinvoltura" with which he did so, probably didn't go down too well.


----------



## Simoril

london calling said:


> Why doesn't someone ask the question in the "Solo italiano" forum?


 

Fatto! 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1859199

Buona lettura!


----------



## elena73

Simoril, I had a look. It seems like 'toccava le persone di questo e di quello' means... ''he referred to (=spoke about/mentioned) this and that person (=a number of people)''.


----------



## Necsus

elena73 said:


> Simoril, I had a look. It seems like 'toccava le persone di questo e di quello' means... ''he referred to (=spoke about/mentioned) this and that person (=a number of people)''.


Well, anyway that's not what I answered in SI. In the post linked by Simoril I was saying that 'questo e quello' are referring to various subjects/topics, not to various persons.


----------



## elena73

Necsus, help me out!!!! 
How would you translate ''toccava le persone di questo e di quello'' then??? I'm getting lost!!!!!
It's a riddle!!!


----------



## Necsus

Well, my English is not so good, but I'd say the meaning is more or less 'he talked/chatted with people about one thing and another', then I'm sure that someone more well-read than me in English will be glad to help you.


----------



## elfa

Necsus said:


> Well, my English is not so good, but I'd say the  meaning is more or less 'he talked/chatted with people about one thing  and another', then I'm sure that someone more well-read than me in  English will be glad to help you.


 
 Well, I suggested this several eons ago in Philly's previous post   so I don't know whether it's still in contention as a possible  translation...
_
...addressed various people about this and that/different issues..._

"addressed" here in the sense of "touching" on issues.


----------



## Necsus

Sorry, Elfa. But wich post are you talking about? I can't find it in the present thread...


----------



## elfa

Necsus said:


> Sorry, Elfa. But wich post are you talking about? I can't find it in the present thread...



"Di non buona lega" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1858495


----------



## Necsus

Ah, okay, it's another thread. Well, I didn't read it, it's a different topic, I've simply answered to the question about 'di questi e di quelli' in Solo Italiano forum, and then I've posted in this thread as well.


----------



## london calling

Ciao, Nexie!

Meno male, comiciavo a pensare che non saremmo mai arrivati a capire cosa accidenti volesse dire.... Mi piace la traduzione di Elfa  (_addressed various people_...ecc.).

Philly are you there somewhere?


----------

